# Can Rabbits and Guinea Pigs live together?



## DogLover62 (Feb 18, 2016)

In your opinion, do you think that Rabbits and Guinea Pigs can be housed together?
So they can live together in the same cage/hutch/enclosure.

This poll is for a topic I am under taking at college. I will use the data collected but no user names etc. will be passed on, just the number of votes for each answer.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

This was very popular in the 90's and I as a child had rabbits and guinea pigs living together. Until one day my rabbit kicked the guinea pig in the face and killed him. Not a nice thing to find.

There are countless reasons not to, they cannot communicate with each other, completely different species, rabbits carry bugs that don't affect them but can kill guinea pigs, different dietary needs. No good reasons to cohabit them


----------



## Izzy95 (Oct 8, 2016)

I really disagree with keeping them together and I never have. I have 2 rabbits and a guinea-pig and they're kept seperate. If the rabbits get too near her hutch when they're in the garden, the guinea-pig hides.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I wouldn't house them together . My guinea pig bit my rabbit through the wire of his pen and it became infected !
Ive always tried to keep guinea pigs in pairs and rabbits in pairs so they don't get lonely .


----------



## Rudydog (Nov 15, 2014)

Definitely no from me. They have very different needs in terms of diet and rabbits can accidentally kick and injure a guinea pig quite badly. Guinea pigs are social animals and should be kept with a companion of their own kind. I am sure the same can said of rabbits but I have no experience of keeping them.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely not, in my opinion.

Different species and as they are "captive" they cannot separate themselves if they want to.

Should always be kept in pairs too because they are social animals.


----------

